# Freeman 37 with twin 627 outboards



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Saw this monster today off I-10 and 285. I had to stop and snap a couple pics. It only lets me post one picture so here it is. It was amazingly beautiful and those engines are gynormous!!! I'm sure whoever owns this beast is a happy camper. Bravo to the owner!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice, fished off a 34 last year, incredible boats. That one should be quite a ride with the 627 pushing it along. I now have envy.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I can only afford to look once...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

100k for each outboard


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

*Another pic*

100k. Wow! That's a 6'4 guy by the way for reference.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

It posted upside down. Don't know how to fix it sorry.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FishinSpot said:


> 100k. Wow!


Obviously, it's Batman's new boat.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a monster!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen it too. Beautiful boat. I live like 3 min from there.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I see somebody let the cat out of the Bag.
Thanks for all the positive responses to my new Ride. Now....who is going help pay to put fuel in this monster?
Whyme


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow after spending that many shekels you would think it would at least have an open array radar


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

The wheels on the trailer are worth more then my boat hahah


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

go to their Facebook page they have a video of it 78mph!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's sad to see someone on hard times.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah. I'm the night watchman at that construction site. Took the boat to work with me because I'm going fishing at the end of my shift. On Yellow River.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Hope the 6'4" guy doesn't see this.:no:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

cody&ryand said:


> The wheels on the trailer are worth more then my boat hahah


The only way I could fill up all the rod holders would be with Zebco 202's !


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd love to take that out on a 3-5' day to see how it does.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

stevenattsu said:


> 100k for each outboard


$120 thousand each. The 557 is $90 thousand.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Look good in my swimmin pool. Oh wait! I dont have a pool.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Sick!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Bad to the BONE!! Saw a 33 Freeman called "Game Over" fly through the fast cut by dog island yesterday !Love those Freeman's!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Educate me on 7 Marine. That is a lot of cash for a motor I have never heard of. They look pretty, but so does and E-Tec. What's the deal?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.seven-marine.com/technology/

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## marlin6555 (Jan 14, 2015)

Now that's a sweet looking ride! I can't even afford to look at it though!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is my boat and I love it. I fished all over the Bahamas in it and even took it from the Dry Tortugas to Key Largo and fished for everything. Just me and several bikini models who knew how to rig lines, gaff fish and make a great sandwhich. Even knew I liked my beer from the bottom of the cooler where it is coldest.

That is when I woke up and realized I had to go to work and wished I really had a boat...


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll bet the guy who owns it never went to college, but was entrepreneurial and brought something to the free market that people wanted and needed:

German shizer porn.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

turn up the sound


----------

